# Lady looking for soap FL



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey soap makers!

I have a lady looking for gm soaps in West Palm Beach, FL. She's looking for a shampoo bar, body bar (for baby as well), and also looking for someone to make a breastmilk (she must have her own?) soap bar.

Anyone I can direct her to?

Thanks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We all ship soap anywhere in the country and she could easily ship the breastmilk for someone to add in to soap.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

:yeahthat


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I'm more specifically looking for someone that makes all those products.


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump..


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

No one wants a new customer...interesting. You could PM me your information as well so I can pass it on.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Sure I would like a new customer but I don't make shampoo bars. I think there are only a few here that do.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Same here. I use my regular soap for shampoo and then use a vinegar rinse.

You could have her come on here (soap forum) and go to linked websites to *look around*.  I don't think you have to be a member to do that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

She can also google homemade soaps, goat milk and get tons of them probably right around her own area so they she would not have to pay for shipping... I also use my regular bars for shampoo, there isn't much difference except in oils used and its no longer oil... after the saponification process... 
As far the the breast milk soap, I personally don't make it... again the milk is just a carrier for the lye and it does not make a big difference on what kind of milk used.. ... being honest there is a yuck factor here to me to use breast milk from someone I don't know (dont know why, there just is..) its so personal like a toothbrush...
I do make a liquid shampoo and bar soap if she is interested... you can give her my email and phone number... 
Barb


----------

